# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Reflection's Tag Shop

## Reflection

So I decided to make a service. 

The shop is currently: 




Use this template; 


```
Service stopped.
```

I will never animate a signature.

You may only request one signature, if you'd like me to edit something please send me a PM.

Examples;





~~

----------


## [Royal]

I only wish for you to be my mentor. Is that possible?

----------


## wow4Supplier

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Neji Naruto Rise of a Ninja
Colours: Well blueish and stuff,you know  :Smile: 
Main Text: SalfauroS 
Sub Text: Juukenhou Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou
Miscellaneous: I would like it to look cool.I like your style,all your sigs.Make it shine  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: Yes, please  :Smile:

----------


## worldslayer

For pete sakes Reflection cut me some slack!

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/God Of War
Colours: let s go with warm colors, reds yellows, oranges
Main Text: Worldslayer608 
Sub Text: No Words Need Be Spoken
Avatar: Yes please

 :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...ssasinmale.png
Colours: Doesnt matter
Main Text: P1raten 
Sub Text: Aiming for contributer
Miscellaneous: Nothing
Avatar: Yes, if possible crop it and add some small extra stuff.

----------


## Fireblast

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Mario or Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fire Mario 
It's up to you which one you want to do, i dont care
Colours: Color matching with fire
Main Text: Fireblast
Sub Text: None
Miscellaneous: Make it supah epic
Avatar: Yes please

----------


## Bob_Magic

Haha GL reflection looks like you've got your work cut out for you already with 4 sigs to make. I really like your work.

Keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

SalfauroS:




Worldslayer:




P1raten: 



Fireblast:





Hope you like them.

----------


## wow4Supplier

My sig is first...yay me  :Big Grin: 

I love it  :Smile: 
Good work!

----------


## P1raten

Its good, but not what i really wanted. However, good.  :Smile:  Thx very much

----------


## Narudan

Reflection: you should use a bolder font than ... the one your currently using i forgot the name > :Frown:

----------


## Reflection

Glad you like them guys. And Narudan, I will  :Smile:  It's GeoSansLight.

Any recommendations besides Trajan Pro?  :Wink:

----------


## Narudan

Oh right that was the name

No sorry can't think of any :/

----------


## Syplex23

wow..
Render/Stock: Itachi Moonlight
Colours: Blueish, black
Main Text: Vemonous
Sub Text: Friends are like condoms they protect you when things are hard (if thats too long just leave it out  :Wink: )
Miscellaneous: 
-im looking for like a burst effect like an explosion of paint splatters or something  :Smile:  if thats not your style just do it the way your confortable with.
Avatar: Yes

Thanks reflection :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Here they are.

----------


## Syplex23

holy crap.... that is so awesomefying

+rep

thanks reflection!

----------


## Reflection

Rep requirement lowered to 15 rep.

Glad you like it Vemonous.

----------


## Syplex23

man the way you wraped the c4d around itachi was awesome =) btw your reps now 222 :P

----------


## VictoRo

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/Mr & Mrs Smith - Angelina Jolie
Colours: Tbh, i don't really know. Just what you feel like.
Main Text: Mizzsophie
Sub Text: <Climax> 
Raid right, or don't raid at all
Miscellaneous: Put the "Raid right, or don't raid at all" where ever it looks cool.
Avatar: Yes please d:

.. i know the picture got nothing to do with WoW d:

----------


## Reflection

There. Not my favourite, meh :/

----------


## P1raten

Maybe try another pic host!?

----------


## Reflection

What's wrong with photobucket?

----------


## P1raten

Maybe that:

----------


## Reflection

I can see the signature perfectly, what does it say for you?

----------


## P1raten

This image or video has been moved or deleted

----------


## P1raten

Fixed, thanks.

----------


## EcHoEs

Thanks for the amazing sig once again buddy <3

----------


## mehappy

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-28417
Colours: something cool
main text: mehappy
Sub text: army of one
Miscellaneous: make it your best ever  :Smile: 
Avatar: yes

----------


## Mirror

Render/Stock: http://www.wizards.com/mtg/images/da...9_nyxathid.jpg
Colours: Self-explanatory. Black, some dark red, and w/e other colours you feel necessary.
Main Text: Mirror
Sub Text: Nyxathid - Because its just too overpowered...
Miscellaneous:
Avatar: Hell to the yes.

----------


## Fireblast

very nice +2 !

----------


## Reflection

Mehappy:




Mirror: My favourite signature so far.



There ya have them.

----------


## RyeRye

Signature and Avatar

Size: I want the size to be the regular size of a signature and avatar.

Main Text: The text should say [iRaw]. 
Sub Text: Something cool, like "I twink I can" or something :P

Render: The render should be something like Lil Wayne, or WoWish related. Just make it look good and try to make it colorful. :] If it's WoWish, make it that something uncommon, like something someone don't use.

Other: Just try to make it look good, make it* colorful*, make the text sort of stand out, but make it really colorful and cool. If you put a Lil Wayne render or whatever make sure that you have something WoWish in it too.

^ same thing goes for the avatar have the avatar like my current one, with the circle and the name.

Avatar: Yes, make it like my avatar is now, with the circle and my name threw it.

Thank you so much, I will +Rep.

P.S. Thanks Reflection  :Wink:

----------


## Reflection

Here ya go.

Personally I like it very much.




Hope you like them.

----------


## Bob_Magic

From what i've seen so far... theyre starting to get sharper and sharper.

I know the sharpen tool is great but perhaps topazing or less sharpening because often it can look pixely

----------


## Narudan

> From what i've seen so far... theyre starting to get sharper and sharper.
> 
> I know the sharpen tool is great but perhaps topazing or less sharpening because often it can look pixely


i like it

----------


## RyeRye

Thanks a lot Reflection.

I know we've had our ups and downs, but thank you  :Smile: .

If you want my MSN or something so we can talk, PM me.

----------


## mehappy

thanks much
+Rep

----------


## Zeluous

Hmm...Dude, Can you add me on msn? I would like you to train me in the art of Photoshop, I may be able to pull up a few bucks out for you!



```
[email protected]
```

----------


## Ezio

Render/Stock: http://www.desinformado.com/wp-conte...eadphones1.jpg
Colours: Blue(+) , Pink(-), Black or White(+ -)
Main Text: Teck2U.
Sub Text: No text.
Miscellaneous: Size. 400 x 400 , Is Logo for group of Tecktonik , Background Transparent
Avatar: No
Border: None

----------


## Reflection

Ah logo, eey?

I'll take yours last tomorrow morning if I get more requests, going to sleep now. I'll see what I can come up with..

----------


## Ground Zero

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Neocron
Colours: Fiery or Greenish Effects, up to you  :Smile: 
Main Text: Ground Zero
Sub Text: None
Miscellaneous: Could you make it wider please, the same size as my current sig ^^
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. Yes Please.
Border: Up to you ^^

Thank you <3

----------


## Reflection

Next.

----------


## [Pat]

Render/Stock: http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...nte_render.png
Colours: dark grungyish
Main Text: [Edward Elric]
Miscellaneous: try and get a C4D flowing with it
Avatar: Yes
Border: Regular

----------


## Reflection

Edward Elric:

----------


## Ground Zero

Sweet Reflection! +3

----------


## Reflection

You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Still doing requests, rep requirement removed, I want something to do  :Frown:

----------


## Syplex23

hmm so your looking for something to do you think you could make some slight modifications to my sig and make it more of a dark blue and change the hieght to about 130 so my quote can be seen =) 

thank you in advance

----------


## Reflection

There!  :Smile:

----------


## Syplex23

yay!  :Smile:  thanks reflection

----------


## Depthcore

Very nice work.

----------


## Reflection

Thank you, really!  :Smile:

----------


## Mirror

Luving the siggies, and mah avvie.

Thankie.

----------


## Syplex23

i made a new sig but i couldn't fit it and i like jessica alba because shes hot and yoda coz he talks in a cool way. but i shall still use the sig you made me =)

(Secret bump)

----------


## PIN

Render/Stock: (Planetrenders.net/google.com) Megan fox image by Brian92610 on Photobucket
Colours: What looks best  :Wink: 
Main Text: PIN
Sub Text: /
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that. /
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No) Yes!
Border: Film/Regular (Film = two horizontal lines, regular = black 1px stroke)
I like a Film one  :Wink: 

I hope you could make this, I would love u  :Smile: 
Thanks, PIN

----------


## Reflection

Hope you like them.

----------


## PIN

Oohh, thank u sooo mutch  :Wink: 
Yay!

----------


## Syplex23

> 


reflection that is one hawt sig :jerkit:
(i had to use that smilie its funny)

----------


## Reflection

Yea, I like it a lot too  :Smile:

----------


## 1ns0mnia

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Abe Oddysee
Colours: blue/blacks? dark colours in other words
Main Text: Insomniac
Sub Text: "The One and Only"
Miscellaneous: Not that i can think of, you have good taste just what you think looks good  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: Yes please
Border: Regular 

Thanks

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Render/Stock: (Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fable)
Colours: Black/neon green
Main Text: Catalyst
Sub Text: I WON THIS AT SCRABBLE
Miscellaneous:
Avatar: yes please
Border: regular

----------


## Reflection

Edit: Insomniac:




XcatalystX, please choose another render, I just made a signature for my resource pack with that render and I'll rather not make another sig with the same render.

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

:d ok, tyvm reflection, ur work is always the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1ns0mnia

Thanks i love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Final Fantasy Unlimited - Kumo
Colours: match the render please  :Smile: 
Main Text: Anarchy
Sub Text: N/A
Miscellaneous: 
Avatar: yes please, preferably his face seeing as it would be the main focal point?  :Smile: 
Border: hmm, il go with normal  :Smile: 


Thankyou  :Smile: 
-Anarchy

----------


## Reflection

To Anarch and any other possible request, I will not be able to make your signature until the 27th as I am currently away and not able to access any photoshop. The signature should be done by Monday, though.

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

okay cool, il wait  :Smile: 
i love your sigs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Render/Stock: (http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis....php?pos=-3506)
Colours: Black/carnadine red ( blood red )
Main Text: Catalyst
Sub Text: A Plague Upon Your World
Miscellaneous:
Avatar: yes please
Border: regular

< heres the new render , thx reflection >

----------


## MooChan

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Devil May Cry
Colours: Knock YourSelf Out W/e Looks Awesome In Your View
Main Text: MooChan
Sub Text: N/A
Miscellaneous: N/A
Avatar: Yes! :P
Border: Regular

----------


## Mr.Ice.Cold

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/The Comedian 
Colours: A fire theme, relating to his cigar  :Smile: 
Main Text: Ice
Sub Text: Once you figure out what a joke everything is, being the Comedian's the only thing that makes sense
Avatar:Yes
Border: Regular
If Sub Text is too long, please remove it.
Thanks!

----------


## L3G1T

Render/Stock: http://i43.tinypic.com/2urt56q.png
Colours: Blood red/white.
Main Text: L3G1T. 
Sub Text: Stay true to your friends.
Miscellaneous: Practice what you ****ing preach.
Avatar: Yes please.
Border: regular

:wave:+Rep

----------


## Dz The Rage

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Army of Two
Colors: Whatever you think best. 
Main Text: Dz
Sub Text: Bad To The Bone
Misc: Looking for something Explosive
Avatar: Yes Please.
Border: Regular

Question: How long have you been doing this? Your work is amazing; you should go professional  :Big Grin: 
+Rep

----------


## Reflection

Still away from Photoshop and unable to complete the signatures, I will finish a few tomorrow and the rest on Tuesday. Got an essay on Monday so I can't be busy all night :/

And to Dz:

I started with Photoshop back in Summer -07. I created some mediocre signatures during the first few months. I then took a break and spent a lot of time working with Large art and got a lot better with Photoshop through that.

Two or three weeks ago I restarted creating signatures and from there I've just improved  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Sorry for double post. Finished the half part of the requests, will do the rest tomorrow.

Anarchy:



XCatalystX:



MooChan:



Kinda like the last one  :Smile:

----------


## MooChan

Dude, I love you!! + Rape!!

----------


## Judas911

Render: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/...o/K11R4six.jpg
Colors: Grimey black / green
Main Text: Huldrelok
Sub Text: Bnet - Eastt
Misc: Readable text but, dark and smudgy looking
Avatar: Please...
Border: Your choice.

Thank you so much Reflection, you have helped me out plenty already!

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

thanks alot dude  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Cece1: 



Dz The Rage:



Judas911:



L3G1T, please request using another image, that image is near impossible to make anything with. Use at least an object, not some 2D shit.

----------


## L3G1T

> L3G1T, please request using another image, that image is near impossible to make anything with. Use at least an object, not some 2D shit. 
> [/COLOR]


alright alright, geeezzz.

use this : http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs36/i/20..._GS_Dracko.jpg

L3G1T
Quote - Come get some.
Colors - Match colors on picture.
Avatar - Please.

Thank you very ****ing much my friend! :wave: +Rep

----------


## Mr.Ice.Cold

Looks amazing, thanks! +Rep
have to spread :O

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

tyvm Reflection, very nice job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nazomi

Render/Stock: http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...7docropped.jpg
Colours: Less blue. Darker, sadder. 
Main Text: Evellynn (make sure its spelled right!) With Evanescent font if you can? (Sorry I just love the font)
Link to font DL: Evanescent Font | dafont.com
Sub Text: None
Miscellaneous: Keep the hair white. If you can add facial markings like I have in my original siggy to make her look more NE that would be great!  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: No thanks

----------


## Reflection

Nazomi:


L3G1T:


loved that render, haha.

hope you like them.

----------


## L3G1T

> Nazomi:
> 
> 
> L3G1T:
> 
> 
> loved that render, haha.
> 
> hope you like them.


Lol, I love you.
This is sick.
(I don't really love you, but +Rep!) ;D

----------


## Diablo1903

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Hollow Ichigo
Colours: Black and red
Main Text: Diablo
Avatar: Yes please, no words tho

----------


## y2kss66

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Colours: Dark colors that match the picture(Scary)
Main Text: y2kss66
Sub Text: Where's everyone going? Bingo?
Miscellaneous: use this font for the quote please(http://snakeyboy.deviantart.com/art/...Font-106309151)
Avatar: yes
Border: Film

----------


## Reflection

Diablo1903:



y2kss6:



There ya go.

----------


## y2kss66

That looks epic thanks +Rep when I can!

----------


## RyeRye

Size: I want the size to be the regular size of a signature and avatar.

Main Text: The text should say RyeRye 
Sub Text: Something cool, like "I twink I can" or something :P

Render: The render should be something WoWish related. Just make it look good and try to make it colorful. :] If it's WoWish, make it that something uncommon, like something someone don't use.

Other: Just try to make it look good, make it* colorful*, make the text sort of stand out, but make it really colorful and cool. If you put a Lil Wayne render or whatever make sure that you have something WoWish in it too.

^ same thing goes for the avatar have the avatar like my current one, with the circle and the name.

Thank you so much.

P.S. Thanks Reflection  :Wink: 

Make 2 displays, so I can choose things I like better?

----------


## Tinny

*
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Shadow The Hedgehog
Colours: I'd like Shadow to stay black, but the background I'd like Blue - make it crazy, I love your work.
Main Text: Tinny
Sub Text: [email protected]
Miscellaneous: N/A
Avatar: Yes please, maybe Shadow's head with blue eyes(sweeet)
Border: Whatever you choose.

Thanks in advance Reflection!

p.s. I'm new in the graphics field.. this is done in Photoshop or?*

----------


## Reflection

iRaw, you've already requested a signature. One per person, that's the rules.

Tinny, I will make yours tomorrow, currently very busy.. And yes, it's done in Photoshop CS2.
Glad you like it y2kss66  :Smile:

----------


## Diablo1903

Awesome! Thanks alot!

----------


## pwong101

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW Undead Warlock
Colours: dark ones - green, purple (violet), strands of white light
Main Text: Pwong101 
Sub Text: none
Miscellaneous: nothin i can think of
Avatar: Yes plz
Border: I'm sure you'll make this look kick ass as all the others =)

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Render/Stock:http://zombiedump.com/wp-content/upl...wallpaper1.png
Colours: Already on there.
Main Text: NeMesis
Sub Text: Nobody is coming to save you.
Miscellaneous: Need it to be the size of a steam group page avatar. Size 184, 64
Avatar: No
Border:

----------


## Reflection

Tinny:



Will make the other two later. Deadly Tomato, I have no idea about the size..

----------


## Deadly Tomato

184, 64 is the size

----------


## Festigio

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Full Metal Alchemist
Colours: Something that matches the image.
Main Text: Festigio
Miscellaneous: Nothing
Avatar: No
Border: Regular

----------


## Reflection

Alright guys. I'm away again till monday, so you'll have to wait I'm afraid, sorry. Should be done then though.

----------


## edris

Before making my request, let me just say that you're sigs are AMAZING.

My request is:

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Draenei Paladin
Colours: Whatever you think goes best with the render I selected. Your choice.
Main Text: Razuvius 
Sub Text: <Brew Crew> of Stormscale
Avatar: Yes, please.
Border: Regular

The size of the sig doesnt really matter. Whatever the standard size is (I forget) will be fine.

Will +Rep x2

----------


## Zoidberg

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Futurama - Zoidberg
Colours: Futuram'ish (If I'm confusing you, just decide yourself  :Wink: )
Main Text: Zoidberg
Avatar: Yes
Border: You decide

----------


## Reflection

Deadly Tomato:


Sorry guys, I've had a really rough day. I'd really love to finish some more requests but I've had troubles all day.

----------


## Zoidberg

Well.. This is your service, no one is pushing you  :Wink:

----------


## Reflection

Sorry to inform you but I will be closing this service. I will finish the signatures within time and will then PM them out to their respective owners. I feel that I can't keep up with the requests anymore.. Fun creating the signatures for you guys, from now on I'll just help the graphics forum out!

----------


## wow4Supplier

Now I'm losing my signature shop competition  :Frown: 
Well p1raten is still left tough.
And GJ on your service reflection.

----------


## P1raten

Im rusty.  :Frown:  Anyways, good job reflection. Your far more awesome than me. xD

----------

